# 1999 GXE, P1448 code



## altimagxe99 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello experts,

Backgroud :
Went for a SMOG check, FAILed with P1448 and 0325.

Understand from this forum that P1448 is the EVAP valve. Took the car to my mechanic, he quotes $560, 400 for parts, rest in labor.

He says,
1. Charcoal canister is bad
2. EVAP valve is bad and 
3. Hose is bad. 

I find the valve online for 80-100 bucks and instructions on how to do it myself. I have almost little to no experience doing repairs myself. Do all these parts cost $400? when I search for the canister, all the links point to the valve, are they the same or are they different?

How much does the hose cost? Is replacing all this fairly easy and safe? Any precautions that I must take? I really dont want to spend $550.

Thanks!


----------

